# smoking brisket



## dale (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi all! I just joined this forum mainly to increase my knowledge about smoking (Real BBQ). I hope that I will also make some great friends! 
I consider myself a great griller, I own 2 Weber grills...NO Gas. Charcoal only (Kingsford rules). I have mastered beef, chicken, pork now, I want to expand my horizons.'SMOKING!!" I've had great luck with salmon and pork. I used a cardboard box smoker.(sounds crazy but it worked!) Now, I am thinking of making one from a more substantial material. My "custom" smoker is not yet completed, (I will post pictures of the assembly.) I was inspired by the Weber smoker.
I would like advice on brisket. I have tasted some at a restaurant called Smokey Bones. It was dry, not very good. A friend smoked one, and again it was dry, not juicy. Is this how brisket supposed to be? I have seen footage on Food Network and Discovery Channel with juicy, succulent looking Texas BBQ. I want to master that. I am going to take that 5 day course, starting today.
Any advice will be greatly appreciated! :D


----------



## Dutch (Sep 19, 2006)

dale, at the top of the Beef forum there is a sticky post that goes into detail on how to smoke a brisket.


----------



## up in smoke (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome! Sit down pop a cool oneâ€¦youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re about to enjoy a good time. These guys are great and talentedâ€¦talk about ideas! Maybe we can pick your brain too!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 19, 2006)

Dale,
     Take the 5 day course and in the interim, do the search tool for birsket. Florida Jeff and Tulsa Jeff (among others) have described some outstanding ways for smoking brisket. Prepare it like Florida Jeff and you can cut it with a fork.... "just like Budda." And it is really juicy. Outstanding to say the least.


----------

